# Barbour Liddesdale "heritage" model



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

Brethren, I was curious (and have done prior research) what's the difference between the Liddesdale heritage and regular one?

The material of the Liddesdale from what I've read is polyester. How's the quality and last of the product?


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

The heritage model coat features "modern" tailoring. The other is the classic Barbour cut. Don't own one, so I can't comment on the quality, but there have been fit complaints mentioned here in the past. If you want a traditional style quilted coat look around online a bit. Barbour isn't the only game in town.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Years ago I bought a Liddesdale jacket and wore it constantly. Then, about 10 years ago, I bought a new one and found it was much different in cut and fit. The old one had some shaping to the body and the collar, whereas the new one had an unshaped collar and a straight cut torso - it fit like a cardboard box and I took it right back. Lord only knows what the most recent ones are like, but I'm sure they're overpriced nonsense. Quilted paddock jackets are not supposed to be sophisticated garments, and neither should they be, so follow Flairball's advice and dig around on the internet and find a cheaper alternative (Lavenham is one).


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I bought two years ago online a Liddesdale in black. It was not my first color choice (I wanted the Navy), but it was under $100.00 and I am pleased with it for what it is; a polyester shell designed to be worn as a layer or sometimes casually by itself (it can actually get quite warm being black and made of polyester so it really doesn't breathe much). Yes it is 100% polyester, made in Indonesia. I very much enjoy the sleeve length as it accommodates my longer arms and the side snaps ensure a close-to-the-body fit without the dreaded "belling" effect. I reach for it often but it certainly is not what I would call a high quality garment.



If I was looking for something quilted to wear as a primary jacket, I would probably choose something like this with the more substantial fabric



I like this look. You can definitely find more good deals on a new quilted Liddesdale style jacket than on the waxed coats (Bedale, Beufort, etc)


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks, guys.

The particular jacket I'm considering purchasing is through eBay. The seller's claiming it's "new w/o tags". Starting bid is $80.00 (+ $7.04 for shipping). Assuming the jacket goes uncontested for and I walk away with it, I'll pay roughly that price.

If it does get contested for, I don't think I'm willing to go higher than $90 (w/o shipping).

Is this a good deal? The Orvis site is carrying them for $200!


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I think the ebay price is decent. You might be able to save 5 or 10 bucks more if you waited but that's up to you. Orvis stuff is usually very nice and often has details not found in other jackets but the price is premium.


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

Barnavelt said:


> I think the ebay price is decent. You might be able to save 5 or 10 bucks more if you waited...


How? Is there some sales event coming up?


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

clark_kent said:


> How? Is there some sales event coming up?


I believe I paid $80 for mine, but I will be damned if I can remember the website. I tried looking it up to no avail. You will generally get better prices from outdoor outfitter / fishing / hunting type stores compared with a more lifestyle / fashion store, at least in my experience. Then there are the places that seem "too" cheap or sketchy. Barbour clothing is notoriously bootlegged; I believe there was an extensive thread about that sometime in the past.

If the ebay seller is reputable and the price is under $100 for what you want, I would not hesitate to buy the jacket.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

A quilted polyester jacket isn't something I'd pay Barbour prices for. They're very basic and not very refined. There's honestly just not very much to them. I went with a cheap, Made-in-England, Cambell Cooper version, in green:



It's worth the ~ $50 shipped I paid for it, but not much more. It's got a nice, cotton, Dress Gordon lining throughout (Liddesdale is unlined), is cut roomy like a Barbour and has a green corduroy collar instead of brown, which I like.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Flairball said:


> The heritage model coat features "modern" tailoring. The other is the classic Barbour cut. Don't own one, so I can't comment on the quality, but there have been fit complaints mentioned here in the past. If you want a traditional style quilted coat look around online a bit. Barbour isn't the only game in town.


Would you be so kind as to suggest an alternative to the Liddesdale ? The Liddesdale appears to be inferior in quality compared with their waxed jackets. I'm a Beaufort man ( 2 actually ) , but I'm willing to consider a lighter weight quilted jacket.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

i recently purchased the moleskin version of the barbour liddesdale from Orvis. It was on sale at the time, came out to somewhere around $160 shipped I believe. It hasn't been cold enough to wear it yet. Sure looks good in the closet, I am looking forward to the opportunity to put it in service.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> Would you be so kind as to suggest an alternative to the Liddesdale ? The Liddesdale appears to be inferior in quality compared with their waxed jackets. I'm a Beaufort man ( 2 actually ) , but I'm willing to consider a lighter weight quilted jacket.


https://www.peterchristian.co.uk/weatherwear-quilted-jacket


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Husky was the first company to make these coats and these days virtually everyone does. I notice that Lavenham has now done a Barbour and priced these things at ridiculous prices. Don't pay more than $100. Or buy a ratty vintage jacket and get someone with some sewing skills to copy it; they're quite simple garments, as has been pointed out, and in fact they're supposed to be simple (and cheap) garments. All these fancy versions miss the point.

Here's an original Husky jacket (scroll down):
https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/quilted-jackets-guide-buy-history/


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Flairball said:


> https://www.peterchristian.co.uk/weatherwear-quilted-jacket


Thank you. Semper Paratus . :cool2:


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

Flairball, do those sites deliver to the USA? And what's the cost in USD?


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Doc Damage that was an extremely informative article regarding the original "Husky" jacket. I had no idea they were originally pioneered by a Yankee, an Anglophile no less! 

August West... I like that Orvis moleskin best, more than mine.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

This model is a mere $ 569 :


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I only discovered Barbour 4 or 5 years ago so I don't have the knowledge and experience that others have. Hell, I don't ride a horse or shoot a shotgun so take my opinion for what it's worth. I love my Liddesdale. It's boxy but so am I. Mine is an XXL, my Beaufort a 50.

I purchased it from Orvis and I probably paid too much but I know nobody died in it. It also smelt fresh when it arrived.

I also have a 2 year old Fisherman Sweater from Bean that I love despite knowing it will never be as good as the one somebody on this board bought from E Bay. Despite this I have a happy life.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

Brio1 said:


> This model is a mere $ 569 :


But..but..it's got a TICKET POCKET!!!


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

did I read, "a mere $569..."? I think I'm on the wrong forum lol


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

Barnavelt said:


> August West... I like that Orvis moleskin best, more than mine.


I am very much looking forward to the opportunity to wear it. Only a few short weeks from now I think.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

David J. Cooper said:


> I
> 
> I purchased it from Orvis and I probably paid too much but I know nobody died in it. It also smelt fresh when it arrived.
> 
> .


This very succinctly summarizes why I cannot bring myself to thrift. My loss probably, but hang ups are hang ups.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

clark_kent said:


> did I read, "a mere $569..."? I think I'm on the wrong forum lol


Aren't you independently wealthy , sir ? Write ' em a cheque ... :biggrin:


----------

